# LED closet / under cabinet lighting?



## skibuilder (Jun 11, 2011)

Who's tried LED strip lighting and what product did you use? I saw a good example on a woodworking show yesterday but didn't catch the name. I am looking for dimmable strips, not sure yet if I will hard wire it or use an outlet.

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have used LED strips for a few projects. but since then there has been a great advance in the number of suppliers and types of LED's available. Just do an internet search and use what you feel will best suit your needs.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I used the following products for my cabinet.

I am estatic about the results. they are BRIGHT, and I mean it. these are builtins in the tv room, so I typically run them at 10%, and I wouldnt mind a 5% option to be honest.

I would strongly recommend the dimmer unit, or using a resistor.

Ive had them for about a month, no dead LEDs.

video of my install and its various modes (ok, none are of much use except dimming, unless your into strobe induced seizures) Just uploaded, might be processing if you click it in the next few minutes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNxGQRO66nQ&feature=youtu.be

Links to amazon products I used. I also used 20g wire and I soldered the connections.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AHU2U7O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DKSI0S8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EHHLD8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My only gripe is that I found the self adhesive backing to be inadequate against fresh latex paint. I attached it with a bead of silicone sealant.


----------



## skibuilder (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah, definitely looking for a dimmer, and I want a warm color rather than the extremely bright white. The products are easy enough to find online but I value reviews from people on forums like this who know what they're doing. Thanks again.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I've got the Philips Hue lights in a room that I am testing. Just picked up the LED light strips as well. Initially I had some issues with the bridge(8-9 months ago) but the most recent software is working very well.

The ability to control the lights from a mobile device was a neat feature for us, if that isn't useful to you it would be hard to justify the additional cost.

The main application for me was to allow us to control the lights in our bedroom. So my wife can keep a light on to read, while the light(pendant or can) on my side of the bed can be turned off without the complexity of 3-4 way switch wiring. Add to that the different colors you can select, or different scenes and it is really neat. I plan to use the LED light strips in the top of our closet cabinets I am building.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought my lights off Amazon. I used hard wire transformers and low voltage dimmer switches. Get the soft light. I bought some bright whites but didn't use them. Mine are installed in the toe kick of my kitchen cabinets and under the wall cabinets. The ones I bought can be cut every 1.5" and then soldered to the supply wire or a jumper if going in the wall to bypass an area where you don't want lights. I think I used 5 16' sections all together and didn't spend more than $200 for everything including two transformers.


----------



## doghousebass (Jan 17, 2015)

I used Sensio products on kitchen remodel. LED pucks as under cabinet lighting and LED strips inside two corner cabinets with glass doors. All of it is on dimmers. The products were on the pricier side, but the results have been great. Check them out here
http://www.sensioamerica.com/#!lighting/cfvg


----------

